# Philippines was blacklisted by HongKong



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.sb.gov.hk/eng/ota/

Due to what happened awhile ago. There was a hostage drama where almost all passengers in the bus were killed.

http://www.pinoymoneytalk.com/hostage-taki...la-philippines/

All people are asked to take pre-cautions to travel to the Philippines.

What do you think?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 23, 2010)

*BAD BAD BAD.* ALL I CAN SAY. But was cause by just one? The pathetic fact is see is that it cost 11-13 hours to solve this hostage taking on JUST A BUS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh wait. He was a former Senior Superintendent police, my bad.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 23, 2010)

?_?

It was not entirely Rolando's fault nor the SWAT's.

Hell, the country's so poor the SWAT didn't even have gas masks when they threw the tear gas.

This.. makes me so sad


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 23, 2010)

Im just watching the news since I have no idea since my mom told me while going in manila to accompany my sis. I had a bad day today and this is what i get in returning? My blood is boling because what will I say to my Canadians friends when we go to Canada this winter? I will likely not to have friends in Canada.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 23, 2010)

.......................
Bad image increased to 20%.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so sad for the tourists who died, they just wanted to relax and take a break and it turned into nightmare. RIP


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Im just watching the news since I have no idea since my mom told me while going in manila to accompany my sis. I had a bad day today and this is what i get in returning? My blood is boling because what will I say to my Canadians friends when we go to Canada this winter? I will likely not to have friends in Canada.


It's not like you were involved in this. I have several Filipino friends, and they will remain my friends. Just because some people in your country are idiots doesn't make every person there an idiot.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 23, 2010)

In the US, some Filipinos are treated like shit. I sure hope I dont have any image of Canada towards Filipinos.

Im just disappointed today not because of this but to what happened to me in a public transportation. I went to print the bday picture and it was stil bad compare to yesterday. And now this is Im watching in thenews?

Other countries might ban their people to travel to the Philippines. I know this because the Philippines banned its people to travel to Iraq.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, in Mexico many Canadian tourists were killed on several occasions, and yet we weren't banned from going there. We just had to exercise extreme caution. I think a hostage situation of another country's people, while it is still very severe, doesn't quite compare to the killing of Canadian tourists in Mexico... at least, not to Canadians anyways. Just remember, Canada and the US are NOT the same. They both have different enemies, and from what I know Canada has no hostility whatsoever towards Filipinos.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 23, 2010)

oh, man. this sucks. not even the fact there were some survivors can make this any less awful.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 23, 2010)

so the hostage taker was a former police who was fired? His demand is to return his job? what a pathetic excuse.

Did people know that if you engage into this, you will have no life to spare? I mean, if the police agrees you will return, what face will you show anymore?


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 23, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> so the hostage taker was a former police who was fired? His demand is to return his job? what a pathetic excuse.
> 
> Did people know that if you engage into this, you will have no life to spare? I mean, if the police agrees you will return, what face will you show anymore?



Years before he was pressured to put drugs on some chef so his team can "arrest" him but the chef got them first. So he got dismissed. Fast-forward to earlier today. He told the police NOT to touch his family. The police did anyway so he got mad and shot the tourists.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 23, 2010)

LIVE on SAKSI channel 7 GMA7.

Im still shocked this was happened. What a bad image this ex-police gave.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 23, 2010)

Watching this right now.

The man must have been very desperate. He must have lost his mind, after everything that has happed to him.

But still, the police should have had some kind of strategy or something to save the hostages and everything.

about the blacklist, I think its not fair, because of this one incident by one man. it would have been better if it was just redlisted or something.

we were also named as "worst country to go to" by CNN. thats fucked up.


----------



## doyama (Aug 23, 2010)

Technically it's not a ban though it seems to be characterized that way for some reason. It's just the highest travel advisory. 

Even if the government didn't do this, and came out with a joint statement with the Phillipino government that they regret the incident but that everything is good, people would still be canceling their travel plans in droves as they are now. 

There's also the backdrop of the rather tenuous relationship that the Phillipines and Hong Kong already have due to their imports of Phillipino women to work as maids and such. Did the cop choose the Hong Kong bus tour simply because of the large numbers of Hong Kong tour buses, or did he target it specifically (even though his original grievance had nothing to do with Hong Kong)? Against this kind of history, it's not totally unreasonable for the Hong Kong government to issue a black travel warning in the event of this tragedy.

The key thing will be whether that tension will boil over in Hong Kong itself, or hopefully people will recognize this as a terrible act by a single person. We can only hope for the latter.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 23, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> we were also named as "worst country to go to" by CNN. thats fucked up.


Totally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe this!


----------



## Splych (Aug 23, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Hell, the country's so poor the SWAT didn't even have gas masks when they threw the tear gas.yeh man .
> i was talking to my dad about the history of the Philippines .
> he told me at one point, Philippines was quite rich and pretty advanced with their technology.
> but the problem was, the government would be corrupt and were greedy thus' making their economy drop and making them just poor .
> ...


lmao really? you're labeling us to be the worst country? our government was corrupt and economy is messed up . what can you expect? over 50% [eh, this is just my speculation] of Philippines is in poverty or aren't very wealthy.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 23, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> we were also named as "worst country to go to" by CNN.



Ugh. That sucks.

My cousins live in the Philippines... I hope they're safe :|


----------



## jan777 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, personally, I think The country's police is really bad.
You got this policemen that you can bribe with just 50php = $1. (It's true, we got pulled over, but after some talk, he just asked us for some money for snack. we gave him php50)
and there was this news about a police chief torturing a suspect.
then this swat team that fucking took like what? 2hours to even get inside the bus?
i really cant see how we can provide peace and order when the very people that are supposed to be enforcing them are rotten. Sure there are some good cops. But sometimes, they cant do anything because their superiors are the bad cops and they cant go against them. its really sad.


TLR Power does corrupts a person.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 23, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> Well, personally, I think The country's police is really bad.
> You got this policemen that you can bribe with just 50php = $1. (It's true, we got pulled over, but after some talk, he just asked us for some money for snack. we gave him php50)



LOL.

There's like an intended car accident and all you do is give the police 50 pesos xD.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 23, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, these "accidents" cost more. lol.


----------



## Bently (Aug 23, 2010)

, heard about the incident on the local chinese radio this morning. But I dont really understand, did the former police officer (bad guy dude ) kill the tourists? or the SWAT?


----------



## jan777 (Aug 23, 2010)

The hostage taker killed them. 
the swat just arrived late and did nothing.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 23, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> *yeah, Skyline said it himself/herself [lol iunno]. *



Come on! I'm a guy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, it's unfair to judge an entire country based on a single person's actions. That's like saying all Germans are bad because of Hitler or that all Americans are stupid because of Bush (granted that a vast majority actually ARE... that's a joke! I kid the Americans).


----------



## Splych (Aug 23, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> and there was this news about a police chief torturing a suspect.
> i just watched the news over my TFC:KO box yesterday about that .
> man , Philippines sounds so dangerous now unlike 7 years ago .
> 
> QUOTE(Skyline969 @ Aug 23 2010, 05:31 PM) Come on! I'm a guy!


i didnt wanna take a chance . 
but who cares, it's the internet, gender doesn't mean anything


----------



## Hop2089 (Aug 23, 2010)

The Philippians has always been a dangerous place since 1980, I never felt safe traveling there either and I know how poor the country is look at the gravesites, bones are still present in a lot of them and the government bugs me to no end even worse than China, at least China has stability in their government.  Also, there are still rebel groups in some places, so small towns aren't even safe.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 23, 2010)

jan777 said:
			
		

> The hostage taker killed them.
> the swat just *arrived late* and did nothing.


faults to the president who removed the right of use of their alarms and right of way in the road..

i also seen that the president outlawed that no one has right to takeover on the road.. 

wow ?


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 23, 2010)

have no worries, we have the 2009 CNN Hero of the year to rescue the filipinos. we also have manny pacquiao who will bring glory to the philippines.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been on a Hong Kong bus tour of the Phillipines.... (long story)


It was _verrry _painful, as I don't understand Cantonese... And the loudspeaker was very _loud_....


----------



## Aeladya (Aug 24, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Im just watching the news since I have no idea since my mom told me while going in manila to accompany my sis. I had a bad day today and this is what i get in returning? My blood is boling because what will I say to my Canadians friends when we go to Canada this winter? I will likely not to have friends in Canada.




If they react like that then they weren't your friends to begin with. It's not like you're the one who did it. I have friends from the Philippines, heck the girl watch (I'm a nanny) is from the Philippines as is her mother. I'm not going to blame a country or the ethnicity of the people from that country for something some stupid individual did. Anyway it's like I said, if they act like it's your fault then they truly weren't your friends to begin with.


----------



## rockerzz182 (Aug 24, 2010)

The danger is all over the world..Not only in our country..


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 24, 2010)

the fact is... hongkong had made a childish decision on their side. the thing happen there was totally coincidence. and never expected event..

do you think that other countries wont do that either... come on hongkong as @rockerz182 .. danger is on all over the world.. unexpected event can happen everywhere.

despite that hongkong is also the one we have reports of abusing filipino workers like their own dogs.. i feel sad at this point.


----------



## lolzed (Aug 24, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The Philippians has always been a dangerous place since 1980, I never felt safe traveling there either and I know how poor the country is look at the gravesites, bones are still present in a lot of them and the government bugs me to no end even worse than China, at least China has stability in their government.  Also, there are still rebel groups in some places, so small towns aren't even safe.


what does Philippi have anything to do with the Philippines?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 24, 2010)

I think he mistook it. It's Filipinos

They = Better


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 24, 2010)

so, AFAIK, the hostage-taker was in rage when he saw his brother being handcuffed and confiscated his gun. He demanded freedom for his brother but the police are assholes so the hostage-taker took actions by killing most of the tourist. He killed the tourguide first


----------



## lolzed (Aug 24, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I think he mistook it. It's Filipinos
> 
> They = Better


(shares in facebook for epicness)


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 24, 2010)

Tang-Ina (F*CK!) thos serbian special forces should be the one who handled yesterday's hostage. Thanks for the share


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 24, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> The Philippians has always been a dangerous place since 1980, I never felt safe traveling there either and I know how poor the country is look at the gravesites, bones are still present in a lot of them and the government bugs me to no end even worse than China, at least China has stability in their government.  Also, there are still rebel groups in some places, so small towns aren't even safe.



Yes, because some "rebels" (which is only in one specific place mostly and where you will rarely even go if you live in the capital) are much worse than making abortion legal, killing of millions of babies, and leaving them on the street. We're the bad ones. They use aborted fetuses in soup! That is so much sicker than what we do. At least we don't have an abusive communist government like China. We have democracy at least. We also helped you in the war where you guys sent our people into World War II and it's your fault why we even got into the war.

We have a sub-decent government, it's just very difficult to cope with a bunch of natural disasters and bad politicians. The new president seems decent and competent enough, though he hasn't proven anything.

The Filipinos are extremely hospitable if you compare it to other countries. If you leave something, there's a good chance that you will get it back. There's a place in the Philippines where there are shops where you buy something then you get your own change. It's because Filipinos are trustworthy. We have plenty of nice people that just get overshadowed by the bad people shown on media. Just because of a couple of mishaps with specific people doesn't mean we are bad. The government isn't really that smart, but enough to cope with. It just pisses me off that we have an incompetent police force.

Oh well, at least we got 5th place in Ms. Universe which is good since we can gain some dignity, and we have the best boxer guy, Manny Paquiao and the like nice Hero guy from CNN. Oh! And the lead singer of Journey!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, that sucks.
I don't mean to be offensive to people from the Philippines but their SWAT was just plain horrible.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 25, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Well, that sucks.
> I don't mean to be offensive to people from the Philippines but their SWAT was just plain horrible.


Sigh... the truth hurts. The government is so corrupt that they can't provide proper training in equipment for operations like these.

edit: the SWAT and police are fat-ass fucks.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 25, 2010)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> Tang-Ina (F*CK!) thos serbian special forces should be the one who handled yesterday's hostage. Thanks for the share




"Tang ina" is actually son of a bitch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fucking hate our swat team. they just look like normal police officers with vests, a single shield, and incomplete set of tools to get the job done.


----------



## env (Aug 25, 2010)

The WTF girls!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 25, 2010)

They're a big disgrace! 
*shoots non-stop because of anger*


----------



## YayMii (Aug 26, 2010)

The Philippine SWAT team isn't really a SWAT team. SWAT stands for "Special Weapons Assault Team". These people have no special weapons (from what I could tell), and not very much experience. They could've done better. Any other SWAT team could've done better.

BTW, the video briefly showed one of the SWAT members throwing their sledgehammer into the bus, and trying to reach for it seconds later. And it also showed another guy fumbling the teargas into the bus. What the hell were they doing?


----------

